# L'età della ragione..



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

*L'età della ragione..*

_Romania:  italiano rapito per estorsione,  liberato da polizia__Operazione e' avvenuta sabato scorso,  resa nota oggi__                          (ANSA) - BUCAREST, 20 MAG - La polizia romena ha liberato a  Lupeni, nel sud-ovest del paese, Luigi Priuli, 57 anni, di  Verona, sequestrato a scopo di estorsione. L'operazione e'  avvenuta sabato scorso ma e' stata resa nota oggi. L'uomo era  stato sequestrato da una romena, con la quale aveva una  relazione, e da un albanese entrambi residenti in Italia. Per  la sua liberazione era stato chiesto un riscatto iniziale di  100mila euro poi sceso a 30. La donna e' stata arrestata  mentre l'uomo e' riuscito fuggire.

_Quest'articolo non dice che il pirla le aveva già dato parecchi soldi, che è sposato con una che si fa un culo così per tirare avanti, che la romena era una prostituta (dalla quale lui andava) la quale  tempo fa aveva telefonato alla moglie dicendole"rassegnati, siamo innamorati". 
Ma possibile che a 57 anni suonati uno sia ancora così ingenuo e stronzo?


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Romania: italiano rapito per estorsione, liberato da polizia__Operazione e' avvenuta sabato scorso, resa nota oggi__ (ANSA) - BUCAREST, 20 MAG - La polizia romena ha liberato a Lupeni, nel sud-ovest del paese, Luigi Priuli, 57 anni, di Verona, sequestrato a scopo di estorsione. L'operazione e' avvenuta sabato scorso ma e' stata resa nota oggi. L'uomo era stato sequestrato da una romena, con la quale aveva una relazione, e da un albanese entrambi residenti in Italia. Per la sua liberazione era stato chiesto un riscatto iniziale di 100mila euro poi sceso a 30. La donna e' stata arrestata mentre l'uomo e' riuscito fuggire._
> 
> Quest'articolo non dice che il pirla le aveva già dato parecchi soldi, che è sposato con una che si fa un culo così per tirare avanti, che la romena era una prostituta (dalla quale lui andava) la quale tempo fa aveva telefonato alla moglie dicendole"rassegnati, siamo innamorati".
> *Ma possibile che a 57 anni suonati uno sia ancora così ingenuo e stronzo*?


...power of pussy...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (21 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...power of pussy...



Pussy's Power suona molto meglio


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

é che quando leggo storie così divento una iena e penso alla povera crista della moglie .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cornuta se pò fa' ...ma da un pirla del genere non è tollerabile.


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

chissà sei alla crisi dei 50 anni aveva comprato la Porsche.. magari evitava di fare sta cazzata!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> chissà sei alla crisi dei 50 anni aveva comprato la Porsche.. magari evitava di fare sta cazzata!


 
che bella firma che hai...molto acuta


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che bella firma che hai...molto acuta


grazie cara, i tuoi piatti invece sono deliziosi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> grazie cara, i tuoi piatti invece sono deliziosi...


 













ADMIN.....VOGLIO L'EMOTICON CON IL GREMBIULINO E IL CAPPELLO DA CHEF.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

altro piccolo particolare...al momento dell'arresto la romena si è dichiarata incinta...pur non sapendo di chi  perchè continuava a prostituirsi..
lo ha attirato in romania dicendo di avere un tumore al cervello e che le servivano 10.000 euro per l'operazione...
il pirla è partito con 5000 e lo hanno sequestrato..


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> altro piccolo particolare...al momento dell'arresto la romena si è dichiarata incinta...pur non sapendo di chi perchè continuava a prostituirsi..
> lo ha attirato in romania dicendo di avere un tumore al cervello e che le servivano 10.000 euro per l'operazione...
> il pirla è partito con 5000 e lo hanno sequestrato..


 
*siamo l'ombelico del mondo!!!*​
pensa a come si sarà sentito cretino questo povero pirla...
ma la moglie non gli ha dato un calcio in culo e l'ha disperso in autostrada?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *siamo l'ombelico del mondo!!!*​
> pensa a come si sarà sentito cretino questo povero pirla...
> ma la moglie non gli ha dato un calcio in culo e l'ha disperso in autostrada?


non lo so ma dall'articolo sul corriere pare di no.
Oltretutto i soldi (ma non certo tanti) li ha la moglie che ha due agenzie di scommesse..
non oso pensare a lei..
mi viene in mente   una che conosco che  scoprì che suo marito la tradiva, se ne stava andando di casa (lui) quando  gli venne un ictus. (perchè sembra che non ci sia il disegno divino ma c'è...)
doveva prendersi cura di lui pur disprezzandolo e odiandolo.
la vita è ben bastarda a volte..


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi viene in mente una che conosco che scoprì che suo marito la tradiva, se ne stava andando di casa (lui) quando gli venne un ictus. (perchè sembra che non ci sia il disegno divino ma c'è...)
> doveva prendersi cura di lui pur disprezzandolo e odiandolo.
> la vita è ben bastarda a volte..


ma è cretina???? altro che accudirlo e pulirgli il culo....
ecco, in questo caso sarei proprio implacabile.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2008)

*e vada...*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pussy's Power suona molto meglio


...per il genitale sassone ...mi che pibinchedda scassamaroni....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma è cretina???? altro che accudirlo e pulirgli il culo....
> ecco, in questo caso sarei proprio implacabile.


non è tanto automatico
se l'uomo con il quale hai passato una vita si becca un ictus non lo puoi mica mollare fottendotene ,anche se ti ha tradito
Non   auguro a nessuno una situazione così di cacca


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è tanto automatico
> se l'uomo con il quale hai passato una vita si becca un ictus non lo puoi mica mollare fottendotene ,anche se ti ha tradito


perchè no??


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè no??


pietas e affetto?
non sto parlando di un raffreddore ma di ictus
forse ha pensato fosse stato punito abbastanza...


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pietas e affetto?
> non sto parlando di un raffreddore ma di ictus
> forse ha pensato fosse stato punito abbastanza...


non è mai abbastanza..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non è mai abbastanza..


infatti poi lui è morto..


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti poi lui è morto..


ma allora la storia  è finita bene!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è tanto automatico
> se l'uomo con il quale hai passato una vita si becca un ictus non lo puoi mica mollare fottendotene ,anche se ti ha tradito
> Non auguro a nessuno una situazione così di cacca


succede spesso che la moglie si ritrovi a fare l'infermiera di un uomo che ha corso alla cavallina in lungo e in largo.bel problema di coscienza 
ma è tipico delle donne  prendersi cura e carico di tutti,
a quel punto diventa madre


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti poi lui è morto..


amen

minchia Brù.. sei così inflessibile, inamovibile.. non mi viene la parola.. 'starda???


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> succede spesso che la moglie si ritrovi a fare l'infermiera di un uomo che ha corso alla cavallina in lungo e in largo.bel *problema di coscienza *
> ma è tipico delle donne  prendersi cura e carico di tutti,
> a quel punto diventa madre


non posso credere che una donna non se ne farebbe carico.


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> minchia Brù.. sei così inflessibile, inamovibile.. non mi viene la parola.. 'starda???


esatto!!
non ho nessuna intenzione di fare la balia a un rincoglionito che odio.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> esatto!!
> non ho nessuna intenzione di fare la balia a un rincoglionito che odio.


mai dire mai.
Per un errore lo puniresti così?


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai dire mai.
> Per un errore lo puniresti così?


scusami, ha tradito la moglie e quando gli è venuto il coccolo stava andandosene a stare con l'amante.
Che se lo ciucci l'amante.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusami, ha tradito la moglie e quando gli è venuto il coccolo stava andandosene a stare con l'amante.
> Che se lo ciucci l'amante.


l'amante s'è data...
io capisco la rabbia e il disprezzo ma non so se riuscirei a fregarmene .
Ripeto: gran brutta situazione


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'amante s'è data...
> io capisco la rabbia e il disprezzo ma non so se riuscirei a fregarmene .
> Ripeto: gran brutta situazione


io sarò pure bastarda ma al momento che dopo tanti anni di matrimonio decide di lasciare la moglie per andare a stare con l'amante per me è morto. Non riuscirei manco a prendermi cura di un uomo che odio


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2008)

Sono situazioni che mettono a dura prova le nostre convinzioni...a viverle veramente, magari capita che brugola lo accudisce e asu scappa via.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io sarò pure bastarda ma al momento che dopo tanti anni di matrimonio decide di lasciare la moglie per andare a stare con l'amante per me è morto. Non riuscirei manco a prendermi cura di un uomo che odio


ho capito. Credi di poterlo fare. Io non ne sarei tanto sicura.
Ci ha condiviso tante cose , ci ha fatto figli
Bhò..


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io sarò pure bastarda


ehi.. ero stato volutamente superficial-scherzoso, son situazioni in cui bisogna trovarcisi.. e molto dipenderebbe dal vissuto insieme.. quantità e qualità!


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ehi.. ero stato volutamente superficial-scherzoso, son situazioni in cui bisogna trovarcisi.. e molto dipenderebbe dal vissuto insieme.. quantità e qualità!


si certo che bisogna trovarcisi.
Però sono fermamente convinta che non mi rovinerei mai la vita a pulire il culo e curare un uomo che non mi amava più e che aveva progetti con un'altra donna.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

insomma...che l'amante diventi ba-dante


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> insomma...che l'amante diventi ba-dante


il cerchio si chiude e giustizia è fatta!

solo... chi 'o resuscit?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> il cerchio si chiude e giustizia è fatta!
> 
> solo... chi 'o resuscit?



accà nisciuno è fiss

il caso é chiuso


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

fate presto voi...
e la badante chi la paga???


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> fate presto voi...
> e la badante chi la paga???


la badante ora si man-tiene da sola
poi però si eleva a nuova moglie.
c'ha pure lei il suo porco guadagno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pietas e affetto?
> non sto parlando di un raffreddore ma di ictus
> forse ha pensato fosse stato punito abbastanza...


E per quale motivo dovrebbe essere ulteriormente punita la moglie?
Nella vita si fanno delle scelte, se lui sceglie altro ...la moglie sa di non poter più contare su di lui ...perché mai lui dovrebbe contare su di lei...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E per quale motivo dovrebbe essere ulteriormente punita la moglie?
> Nella vita si fanno delle scelte, se lui sceglie altro ...la moglie sa di non poter più contare su di lui ...perché mai lui dovrebbe contare su di lei...



perchè io rispondo solo a me stessa di come mi comporto,
e andrei contro me stessa abbandonando un uomo malato e che ho amato solo perchè mi ha fatto soffrire


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E per quale motivo dovrebbe essere ulteriormente punita la moglie?
> Nella vita si fanno delle scelte, se lui sceglie altro ...la moglie sa di non poter più contare su di lui ...perché mai lui dovrebbe contare su di lei...


vero? 
sembra che a volte le mogli debbano servire il reuccio...che peraltro aveva deciso per sè programmi diversi. Se gli viene un ictus si consideri single e chieda l'assistenza sociale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè io rispondo solo a me stessa di come mi comporto,
> e andrei contro me stessa abbandonando un uomo malato e che ho amato solo perchè mi ha fatto soffrire


Ma è lui che ha abbandonato e non si è preoccupato per nulla né della sofferenza pchica che causava né dei possibili futuri problemi di salute ...anzi probabilmente è proprio paventando quelli che ha scelto altro ...bisogna anche rispettare le scelte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Personalmente ...non potrei sostenere un morto.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è lui che ha abbandonato e non si è preoccupato per nulla né della sofferenza pchica che causava né dei possibili futuri problemi di salute ...anzi probabilmente è proprio paventando quelli che ha scelto altro ...bisogna anche rispettare le scelte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la premessa era che la situazione è ben difficile.
Non ne facevo una questione di colpe.
é evidente che lui ha sbagliato alla grande
Cancellare anni di amore per uno sbaglio ,seppure gravissimo, a me pare assurdo;
sopratutto di fronte ad un evento catastrofico come una malattia del genere che dovrebbe "ridimensionare" le cose


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la premessa era che la situazione è ben difficile.
> Non ne facevo una questione di colpe.
> é evidente che lui ha sbagliato alla grande
> Cancellare anni di amore per uno sbaglio ,seppure gravissimo, a me pare assurdo;
> sopratutto di fronte ad un evento catastrofico come una malattia del genere che dovrebbe "ridimensionare" le cose


Mi trovo d'accordo, davanti alla malattia non ci sono rancori che tengano...


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

che occhietto languido Asu... hai messo il kajal blu oggi?


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la premessa era che la situazione è ben difficile.
> Non ne facevo una questione di colpe.
> é evidente che lui ha sbagliato alla grande
> Cancellare anni di amore per uno sbaglio ,seppure gravissimo, a me pare assurdo;
> sopratutto di fronte ad un evento catastrofico come una malattia del genere che dovrebbe "ridimensionare" le cose


E non dimentichiamo la questione figli.
Cosa fai, sbatti fuori casa il loro padre? Lo lasci morire come un povero derelitto?
Io non so come agirei, ma credo che penserei a lui.
Se avessi abbastanza sodi probabilmente lo metterei in una clinica, dove verrebbe curato adeguatamente...ma non lo abbandonerei


----------



## La Lupa (21 Maggio 2008)

Mah...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... io... lo finirei con una dignitosa punturina.


Ad ogni modo, spero che insonne legga questo tred; uomo avvisato...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> che occhietto languido Asu... hai messo il kajal blu oggi?


sì...oggi butta sul languido malinconico..


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E non dimentichiamo la questione figli.
> Cosa fai, sbatti fuori casa il loro padre? Lo lasci morire come un povero derelitto?
> Io non so come agirei, ma credo che penserei a lui.
> Se avessi abbastanza sodi probabilmente lo metterei in una clinica, dove verrebbe curato adeguatamente...ma non lo abbandonerei


mi sento diversa da voi.
io non ho questo spirito caritatevole


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi sento diversa da voi.
> io non ho questo spirito caritatevole



Idem.
La clinica mi pare la soluzione adatta, ma oltre quella non andrei (sbatterlo in una clinica, equivale ad abbandonarlo). L'idea di sacrificare la mia vita per un uomo che mi ha ferito e che non si è messo scrupoli prima di calpestare me e i miei sentimenti, mandando tutto a puttane, mi sembra un inutile atto di eroico masochismo.


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Idem.
> La clinica mi pare la soluzione adatta, ma oltre quella non andrei (sbatterlo in una clinica, equivale ad abbandonarlo). L'idea di sacrificare la mia vita per un uomo che mi ha ferito e che non si è messo scrupoli prima di calpestare me e i miei sentimenti, mandando tutto a puttane, mi sembra un inutile atto di eroico masochismo.


 
ma che clinica? e chi la paga?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che clinica? e chi la paga?



Lui. Avrà lavorato, avrà diritto a una liquidazione a una pensione. Sennò, gli vendo un rene.


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

cmq voglio vedere se lei ha un amante e dichiara al marito di volerlo mollare.
uscendo di casa  con le valigie le viene un infarto.
il marito che fa?
la accudisce con tenerezza??


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Partendo magari dal presupposto che a 57 anni una donna sia in grado di andare oltre all'offesa e scelga di prodigarsi  per contrastare con razionale lucidità ,scevra da infantile rancore,  un evento così grave come un ictus ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq voglio vedere se lei ha un amante e dichiara al marito di volerlo mollare.
> uscendo di casa  con le valigie le viene un infarto.
> il marito che fa?
> la accudisce con tenerezza??



Può essere. Ma dall'infarto o si muore o ci si riprende. Da un ictus, è più dura. Davanti a ictus, probabilmente la finirebbe.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq voglio vedere se lei ha un amante e dichiara al marito di volerlo mollare.
> uscendo di casa  con le valigie le viene un infarto.
> il marito che fa?
> la accudisce con tenerezza??


ognuno é norma di se stesso


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ognuno é norma di se stesso


ma senti.... pensavo di essere a norma tua..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma senti.... pensavo di essere a norma tua..


Bel commento.
Intendo che se un uomo si comportasse da pezzo di merda con te non sarebbe una buona ragione per farlo anche tu.
Tu di fronte ad un evento hai bisogno di vedere cazzo fa un altro?
non mi pare


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (21 Maggio 2008)

... a me capita tutte le settimane !!!!!!

w la perestrojka!

I.d.S.




Asudem ha detto:


> _Romania: italiano rapito per estorsione, liberato da polizia__Operazione e' avvenuta sabato scorso, resa nota oggi__ (ANSA) - BUCAREST, 20 MAG - La polizia romena ha liberato a Lupeni, nel sud-ovest del paese, Luigi Priuli, 57 anni, di Verona, sequestrato a scopo di estorsione. L'operazione e' avvenuta sabato scorso ma e' stata resa nota oggi. L'uomo era stato sequestrato da una romena, con la quale aveva una relazione, e da un albanese entrambi residenti in Italia. Per la sua liberazione era stato chiesto un riscatto iniziale di 100mila euro poi sceso a 30. La donna e' stata arrestata mentre l'uomo e' riuscito fuggire._
> 
> Quest'articolo non dice che il pirla le aveva già dato parecchi soldi, che è sposato con una che si fa un culo così per tirare avanti, che la romena era una prostituta (dalla quale lui andava) la quale tempo fa aveva telefonato alla moglie dicendole"rassegnati, siamo innamorati".
> Ma possibile che a 57 anni suonati uno sia ancora così ingenuo e stronzo?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... a me capita tutte le settimane !!!!!!
> 
> w la perestrojka!
> 
> I.d.S.


contento tu..


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Bel commento.
> Intendo che se un uomo si comportasse da pezzo di merda con te non sarebbe una buona ragione per farlo anche tu.
> Tu di fronte ad un evento hai bisogno di vedere cazzo fa un altro?
> non mi pare


Concordo in pieno


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Bel commento.
> Intendo che se un uomo si comportasse da pezzo di merda con te non sarebbe una buona ragione per farlo anche tu.
> Tu di fronte ad un evento hai bisogno di vedere cazzo fa un altro?
> non mi pare


l'accudire un malato e il prendermi cura di lui richiede un sentimento che io chiamo amore, stima, complicità e fratellanza.
se questi sentimenti sono venuti a mancare perchè lui ha preferito scegliere altre strade mi è impossibile prendermi cura di lui.
dovrei avere uno spirito da crocerossina che non ho mai avuto e che difficilmente mi si svilupperà dopo un tradimento e un ictus


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Maggio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... a me capita tutte le settimane !!!!!!
> 
> w la perestrojka!
> 
> I.d.S.


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... a me capita tutte le settimane !!!!!!
> 
> w la perestrojka!
> 
> I.d.S.


Sai che anche io, come ha già detto lupa, avevo pensato alla tua ex morosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> l'accudire un malato e il prendermi cura di lui richiede un sentimento che io chiamo amore, stima, complicità e fratellanza.
> se questi sentimenti sono venuti a mancare perchè lui ha preferito scegliere altre strade mi è impossibile prendermi cura di lui.
> dovrei avere uno spirito da crocerossina che non ho mai avuto e che difficilmente mi si svilupperà dopo un tradimento e un ictus


all'inizio parlavo di pietas e di affetto
Cosi' come accudirei un cane randagio e malato lo stesso farei con un uomo al quale ho voluto bene.


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> all'inizio parlavo di pietas e di affetto
> Cosi' come accudirei un cane randagio e malato lo stesso farei con un uomo al quale ho voluto bene.


che discorsi.
saranno un pò diverse le mie relazioni tra un cane e un uomo che ha coscientemente deciso di non amarmi più


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> all'inizio parlavo di pietas e di affetto
> Cosi' come accudirei un cane randagio e malato lo stesso farei con un uomo al quale ho voluto bene.


grazie a nome della categoria, per averci equiparato al cane... al maiale era peggio... anche se a quarcheduna... piacc'...























Ps: portate pazienza,  non sono ancora nell'eta' della ragione, ma ancora a quella del torto...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che discorsi.
> saranno un pò diverse le mie relazioni tra un cane e un uomo che ha coscientemente deciso di non amarmi più


non riesco a farmi capire.
Di fronte a certi eventi drammatici , per esempio,come la malattia  ,il rancore, la delusione, la mancanza di rispetto perdono  valore.
Perdono la priorità.
per me, ovviamente


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... a me capita tutte le settimane !!!!!!
> 
> w la perestrojka!
> 
> I.d.S.


ma IdS, ben sul serio te fai spenna' dalla sovietica, seppur ex, o ci piji pu' culo??

no perche', se nel caso, te faccio conosce un mio amico che s'e' fatto inkula' da una carioca con famigghia ar seguito... e manco er panettone aveva di buono... ma come se fa'??


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non riesco a farmi capire.
> Di fronte a certi eventi drammatici come la malattia, per esempio, il rancore, la delusione, la mancanza di rispetto perdono valore.
> Perdono la priorità.
> per me, ovviamente


ma io ti ho capita.
è che la penso diversamente.
io non riuscirei a cancellare il fatto che essendo in piena salute mi ha mollata senza pensarci su, consapevole di avere tutto il resto della sua vita da condividere allegramente con qualcuna che *non sono io .*
L'evento della malattia richiederebbe tanti di quei sacrifici che io dedico solo a chi considero meritevole, proprio perchè non ho lo spirito di crocerossina.
Eri sano e mi hai mollata. Ora mi devo prendere cura di te da malato  solo perchè l'altra s'è telata? no.
semplicemente no


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma io ti ho capita.
> è che la penso diversamente.
> io non riuscirei a cancellare il fatto che essendo in piena salute mi ha mollata senza pensarci su, consapevole di avere tutto il resto della sua vita da condividere allegramente con qualcuna che *non sono io .*
> L'evento della malattia richiederebbe tanti di quei sacrifici che io dedico solo a chi considero meritevole, proprio perchè non ho lo spirito di crocerossina.
> ...


appunto... non Devi... Senti semmai..


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma io ti ho capita.
> è che la penso diversamente.
> io non riuscirei a cancellare il fatto che essendo in piena salute mi ha mollata senza pensarci su, consapevole di avere tutto il resto della sua vita da condividere allegramente con qualcuna che *non sono io .*
> L'evento della malattia richiederebbe tanti di quei sacrifici che io dedico solo a chi considero meritevole, proprio perchè non ho lo spirito di crocerossina.
> ...


ti quoto, eccheccazzius (non pecche' te quoto, sia chiaro...)... spina dorsale ce vole, anche in presenza di figli ammollati dal bellimbusto...

crepa stronzo (barra a).... anzi se se potesse da' pure na' manina d'aiuto alla natura...


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti quoto, eccheccazzius (non pecche' te quoto, sia chiaro...)... spina dorsale ce vole, anche in presenza di figli ammollati dal bellimbusto...
> 
> crepa stronzo (barra a).... anzi se se potesse da' pure na' manina d'aiuto alla natura...


Invece in questo momento io darei volentieri una badilata in testa a te...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Invece in questo momento io darei volentieri una badilata in testa a te...


sei una mia ex?

identificati!

Ps: non ho ictus in corso...almeno..


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sei una mia ex?
> 
> identificati!


A volte sei troppo volgare!!
Però quest'uscita mi ha fatto ridere


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *A volte sei troppo volgare*!!
> Però quest'uscita mi ha fatto ridere


hai fatto bene ad avvertirmi, stavo per risponderti che la Nannini me sta sur kazzius... pero' so' riuscito a trattenermi... sto migliorando.... poco.. ma miglioro neh?


----------



## ranatan (21 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> hai fatto bene ad avvertirmi, stavo per risponderti che la Nannini me sta sur kazzius... pero' so' riuscito a trattenermi... sto migliorando.... poco.. ma miglioro neh?


Perchè? E' così brava...bravissima, voce stupenda e grinta da vendere.
Non sarai mica prevenuto perchè è bisex eh?


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè? E' così brava...bravissima, voce stupenda e grinta da vendere.
> Non sarai mica prevenuto perchè è bisex eh?


Domanda di riserva???


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non riesco a farmi capire.
> Di fronte a certi eventi drammatici , per esempio,come la malattia ,il rancore, la delusione, la mancanza di rispetto perdono valore.
> Perdono la priorità.
> per me, ovviamente


sono d'accordo.se hai amato quell'uomo ti è difficile lasciarlo al suo destino


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (21 Maggio 2008)

me la racconti meglio questa cosa, per favore? così amplio il mio repertorio di aneddoti al riguardo.





sterminatorr ha detto:


> no perche', se nel caso, te faccio conosce un mio amico che s'e' fatto inkula' da una carioca con famigghia ar seguito... e manco er panettone aveva di buono... ma come se fa'??


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

mi è venuta la virgolite...ma quante ne metto??


comunque, per tornare in tema, non è neanche spirito di crocerossina.
Perché nel malugurato caso mi trovassi nella stessa situazione chiederei l'assoluzione totale per causa forza maggiore  e di resettare tutto..


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque, per tornare in tema, non è neanche spirito di crocerossina.
> Perché nel malugurato caso mi trovassi nella stessa situazione chiederei l'assoluzione totale per causa forza maggiore e di resettare tutto..


e io te la negherei


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e io te la negherei













almeno il colpo di grazia...


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> l'accudire un malato e il prendermi cura di lui richiede un sentimento che io chiamo amore, stima, complicità e fratellanza.
> se questi sentimenti sono venuti a mancare perchè lui ha preferito scegliere altre strade mi è impossibile prendermi cura di lui.
> dovrei avere uno spirito da crocerossina che non ho mai avuto e che difficilmente mi si svilupperà dopo un tradimento e un ictus


Brugoletta, a mente fredda hai ragione tu,
però ai fatti non è così, perchè se la persona che hai amato ti lascia, non è automatico che tu perda all'istante l'amore e l'affetto per lui... specie se avete una storia di anni assieme, figli ecc... in quel momento grave hai comprensione per la sua debolezza umana... un po' come dice Femmina, gli fai da madre...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> almeno il colpo di grazia...


salve....a natale le corna servono

scusate, scusate


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> salve....a natale le corna servono
> 
> scusate, scusate


duole dirlo ma il fucsia della seconda frase della tua firma é di una tonalità assolutamente diversa da quella dell'avatar.
Se non sei in grado.. falla monocolore e non se ne parli più..


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *mi è venuta la virgolite...ma quante ne metto??*
> 
> 
> comunque, per tornare in tema, non è neanche spirito di crocerossina.
> Perché nel malugurato caso mi trovassi nella stessa situazione chiederei l'assoluzione totale per causa forza maggiore e di resettare tutto..


prova coi cerotti per i punti neri


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> prova coi cerotti per i punti neri


mai usati..me ne presti qualcuno dei tuoi?


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Brugoletta, a mente fredda hai ragione tu,
> però ai fatti non è così, perchè se la persona che hai amato ti lascia, non è automatico che tu perda all'istante l'amore e l'affetto per lui... specie se avete una storia di anni assieme, figli ecc... in quel momento grave hai comprensione per la sua debolezza umana... un po' come dice Femmina, gli fai da madre...


 
può essere come dici tu mailea.
certo non smetterò subito di amarlo ma rapidamente i miei sentimenti di rabbia offuscheranno il restante amore che provo, e, per difesa personale, si trasformeranno molto in fretta in odio, o in rancore, o in indifferenza (se va di culo) 

sentimenti poco adatti ad accudire un malato..


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> duole dirlo ma il fucsia della seconda frase della tua firma é di una tonalità assolutamente diversa da quella dell'avatar.
> Se non sei in grado.. falla monocolore e non se ne parli più..


non dirmelo.ci sono due tonalità di rosa non contemplate
qui si forniscono gli emoticon con le corna e non mi si danno le tonalità opportune.
depreco


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non dirmelo.ci sono due tonalità di rosa non contemplate
> qui si forniscono gli emoticon con le corna e non mi si danno le tonalità opportune.
> depreco


io manderei una bella lettera di protesta in carta bollata..


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> può essere come dici tu mailea.
> certo non smetterò subito di amarlo ma rapidamente i miei sentimenti di rabbia offuscheranno il restante amore che provo, e, per difesa personale, si trasformeranno molto in fretta in odio, o in rancore, o in indifferenza (se va di culo)
> 
> sentimenti poco adatti ad accudire un malato..


la rabbia, l'odio, il rancore lo provi per lui che sta bene fuori con l'altra mentre tu stai a soffrire ed elaborare...
davanti a lui che soffre e rischia di perdere la vita... ti fa pena pure per la cazzata che stava facendo...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la rabbia, l'odio, il rancore lo provi per lui che sta bene fuori con l'altra mentre tu stai a soffrire ed elaborare...
> davanti a lui che soffre e rischia di perdere la vita... ti fa pena pure per la cazzata che stava facendo...


quoto.
Come fai a provare rabbia e risentimento per uno con un ictus??
(Bossi escluso.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai usati..me ne presti qualcuno dei tuoi?


Eccallà !
la genovese 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 accattatevilli


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto.
> Come fai a provare rabbia e risentimento per uno con un ictus??
> (Bossi escluso..
> 
> ...




















  ma come ti vengono!


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la rabbia, l'odio, il rancore lo provi per lui che sta bene fuori con l'altra mentre tu stai a soffrire ed elaborare...
> davanti a lui che soffre e rischia di perdere la vita... ti fa pena pure per la cazzata che stava facendo...


il fatto che un ictus glielo abbia impedito non mi renderebbe più tenera.
oh raga, se gli viene un ictus ve lo mando...


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Eccallà !
> la genovese


notevole pure questa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Eccallà !
> la genovese
> 
> 
> ...


ma si, beccatevi qualche chilata di virgole e non se ne parli più


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ma come ti vengono!


è l'unico caso in cui non so come mi comporterei.
Poi penso che una se l'è sposato e...so caxxi suoi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Brugoletta ognuno ha i suoi...bimbi e grulli chi li ha fatti se li trastulli..


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si, beccatevi qualche chilata di virgole e non se ne parli più


ma sì, siamo stati abituati a peggio...


----------



## Old fischio (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si, beccatevi qualche chilata di virgole e non se ne parli più


a gratis? sicura? ..occhio che ti può venire un ictus!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Brugoletta ognuno ha i suoi...bimbi e grulli chi li ha fatti se li trastulli..


 
un giorno in vacanza è stato malissimo.
aveva mangiato dei molluschi crudi non buoni
alla quarta vomitata ho capito che l'infermiera non è il mio mestiere...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma sì, siamo stati abituati a peggio...


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è l'unico caso in cui non so come mi comporterei.
> Poi penso che una se l'è sposato e...so caxxi suoi
> 
> 
> ...


zie, nonne e parenti vari... che li hanno inventati a fare


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> zie, nonne e parenti vari... che li hanno inventati a fare


brava


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

vi prego di non abusare del culo che ride


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vi prego di non abusare del culo che ride


ride??


----------



## brugola (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ride??


eh certo.
culo allegro


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> me la racconti meglio questa cosa, per favore? così amplio il mio repertorio di aneddoti al riguardo.


capirai che storia edificante...

inizio standard... viaggetto in brasile con Voglita D'escobar...lo accontentano... ce casca... ce rimane... 

prosieguo, pure standard... pendolarismo trimestrale... abbonamenti 5000 miglia d'oro e D'AVORIO... erogazione prima una tantum e poi una semper... 

poi un bel giorno.... ZAC!!

"Mandoti bonifico acquisto casettina/nido d'amore appena venduto terreno porco et vacca STOP!"

poi un altro giorno ancora piu' bello, arriva finalmente nell'alcova e la trova invasa ed occupata dai proci (i parenti sua fino ed oltre la settima generazione)...

Morale, non avendo i cocones di Ulisse, non riesce a schiodarli ma solo a schiodarsi lui ed a fare mesto ritorno in Italy, dopo aver avuto il pingue conto corrente (ed il resto) svuotato e scaricato nel cesso...

Morale della morale...

MOGLIE E BUOI DEI PAESI TUOI!

f.to Pasquale Laricchia


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> eh certo.
> culo allegro


culi allegri il ciel li aiuta


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> culi allegri il ciel li aiuta


come questo?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VQkDhy6uwOs


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> come questo?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VQkDhy6uwOs


al borotalco 

	
	
		
		
	


	













torno a lavorà, ciao belli culi allegri


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2008)

trovo difficile arrivare a un sentimento di vendetta per chi ti è stato accanto per parecchio tempo


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma le racchie son tutte di qua?


e mo' lo dici? 

(ed io che stavo a perde tempo pure...)

ciao neh? se vedemu alura! vado a laura'...


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e mo' lo dici?
> 
> (ed io che stavo a perde tempo pure...)
> 
> ciao neh? se vedemu alura! vado a laura'...


mannaggia , sterminatore.......


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> l'accudire un malato e il prendermi cura di lui richiede un sentimento che io chiamo amore, stima, complicità e fratellanza.
> se questi sentimenti sono venuti a mancare perchè lui ha preferito scegliere altre strade mi è impossibile prendermi cura di lui.
> dovrei avere uno spirito da crocerossina che non ho mai avuto e che difficilmente mi si svilupperà dopo un tradimento e un ictus


potrebbe bastare pure il semplice affetto ....... se non si fosse appena stati presi a pesci in faccia


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Maggio 2008)

*GENITALE SASSONE???????*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...per *il genitale sassone* ...mi che pibinchedda scassamaroni....


 
Perchè è diverso da quello romanzo o slavo?!? Semmai genitivo sassone!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> trovo difficile arrivare a un sentimento di vendetta per chi ti è stato accanto per parecchio tempo  e che si trova in un momento di  grande difficoltà di salute. Ragazzi, non so per voi ma per me  una malattia grave azzera ogni altra cosa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

Credo che non abbiate idea di cosa significhi accudire un malato grave.
Significa dover fisicamente sollevare una persona adulta che non pesa come un neonato e assisterlo come un neonato imboccarlo, lavarlo e vestirlo...
Significa massacrarsi fisicamente e psicologicamente e portare se stesse allo sfinimento. 
Forse non avete avuto la triste ventura di accudire un genitore.
Sono cose che si possono fare solo per amore, ma proprio affetto non umana pietas ...a meno che non si aspiri alla santità ...ma se si possiede tanta capacità di dedizione non vedo perché non dedicarla ad estranei, facendo volontariato, che quantomeno non hanno scientemente deciso di ferirvi.

Personalmente non mi spreco neppure a regalargli un cestino di funghi perché non avrei poi il gusto di assistere agli effetti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

Anzi spero di ottenere il divorzio prima che sia accaduto niente del genere e non avere più obblighi legali... anche perché non credo che lui senta di averne...


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Maggio 2008)

appunto persa, ma nemmeno di vedere un caso mi vien da dire .....


----------



## Old lele51 (21 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> chissà sei alla crisi dei 50 anni aveva comprato la Porsche.. magari evitava di fare sta cazzata!


Era meglio se la comprava (la Porsche), faceva più belle figura....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Maggio 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Era meglio se la comprava (la Porsche), faceva più belle figura....


Generalmente quelli che comprano la Porsche lo fanno per ...prendere altre porche...


----------



## Old Addos (21 Maggio 2008)

*Non capisco*

Non capisco per quale motivo si debba andare in cerca di avventure in Romania , quando con internet puoi prendere contatto con persone residenti nella tua città e/o regione , non necessariamente straniere ;

fra l' altro , credo che in età matura sia difficilissimo innamorarsi , per cui l' uomo in questione doveva proprio avere perso la tramonatana.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo si debba andare in cerca di avventure in Romania , quando con internet puoi prendere contatto con persone residenti nella tua città e/o regione , non necessariamente straniere ;
> 
> fra l' altro , credo che in età matura sia difficilissimo innamorarsi , per cui l' uomo in questione doveva proprio avere perso la tramonatana.



Ciò significa che è incomprensibile cercarsi avventure all'estero mentre è comprensibile cercarsele su internet?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ciò significa che è incomprensibile cercarsi avventure all'estero mentre è comprensibile cercarsele su internet?


Comprensibile o no...senz'altro più comodo...se quello è ciò che cerca..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Comprensibile o no...senz'altro più comodo...se quello è ciò che cerca..


Spero di non offendere nessuno, ma mi sembra da sfigati. Se vado in cerca di un'avventura, non me le vado a cercare su internet. Conoscere una persona su internet e che poi la situazione evolva in una determinata maniera, è un conto, andare su internet col chiaro scopo di trovare sesso la vedo in maniera diversa. Sbaglierò... ma lo trovo squallido.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Spero di non offendere nessuno, ma mi sembra da sfigati. Se vado in cerca di un'avventura, non me le vado a cercare su internet. Conoscere una persona su internet e che poi la situazione evolva in una determinata maniera, è un conto, andare su internet col chiaro scopo di trovare sesso la vedo in maniera diversa. Sbaglierò... ma lo trovo squallido.


Beh, sempre a guardar oggettivamente le cose, se pensi a quanto proliferano e prosperano i siti e le chat di incontri...mi pare che siano centinaia di migliaia i personaggi che lo fanno...e vedessi che donnette che riescono ad inventarsi quali femme fatal che pensano di avercela solo loro*...di sapere tutto loro della seduzione...che se magnano uomini a colazione e cena...salvo poi magari ritrovarsi con le gengive sanguinanti ...da queste parti 

	
	
		
		
	


	










*la femminiltà eh... che avevate capito???


----------



## Sterminator (21 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> *Non capisco per quale motivo si debba andare in cerca di avventure in Romania* , quando con internet puoi prendere contatto con persone residenti nella tua città e/o regione , non necessariamente straniere ;
> 
> fra l' altro , credo che in età matura sia difficilissimo innamorarsi , per cui l' uomo in questione doveva proprio avere perso la tramonatana.


io ho una teoria, (slegata dagli stanziali di questo forum, cosi' semo a posto e non s'offende nessuno) ...ma perche' di solito sono sfigati che non riescono a raccattare unca in Italy e sono infinocchiati dall'idea che le estere so' meno pretenziose e ragionanti... si' co' erca...























magari all'inizio per ingabolarli ben bene, perche' poi kazzius se esce il tronco padulante...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> io ho una teoria, (slegata dagli stanziali di questo forum, cosi' semo a posto e non s'offende nessuno) ...ma *perche' di solito sono sfigati che non riescono a raccattare unca in Italy e sono infinocchiati dall'idea che le estere so' meno pretenziose e ragionanti*... si' co' erca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo, è la prima volta che sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi. Spero non sia una malattia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, sempre a guardar oggettivamente le cose, se pensi a quanto proliferano e prosperano i siti e le chat di incontri...mi pare che siano centinaia di migliaia i personaggi che lo fanno...e vedessi che donnette che riescono ad inventarsi quali femme fatal che pensano di avercela solo loro*...di sapere tutto loro della seduzione...che se magnano uomini a colazione e cena...salvo poi magari ritrovarsi con le gengive sanguinanti ...da queste parti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 centinaia di migliaia forse è un po' tanto. Comunque sia, qualunque sia il numero, sono un popolo di disperati, a mio avviso. Magari sbaglio... ma che ne è del gusto di conoscere una persona in r.l. e scoprirla piano piano? Mi sembra davvero di andare verso l'azzeramento dei rapporti personali. Ripeto: non condanno chat, forum (altrimenti non sarei qua) e quant'altro, ma ne condanno l'abuso. Ho chattato per anni (mai sul web e di conseguenza mai su siti dedicati a incontri), ma non mi sono mai buttata sul mirc in cerca di un dildo umano.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> centinaia di migliaia forse è un po' tanto. Comunque sia, qualunque sia il numero, sono un popolo di disperati, a mio avviso. Magari sbaglio... ma che ne è del gusto di conoscere *una persona in r.l.* e scoprirla piano piano? Mi sembra davvero di andare verso l'azzeramento dei rapporti personali. Ripeto: non condanno chat, forum (altrimenti non sarei qua) e quant'altro, ma ne condanno l'abuso. Ho chattato per anni (mai sul web e di conseguenza mai su siti dedicati a incontri), ma non mi sono mai buttata sul mirc in cerca di un dildo umano.


Ehmmmm... tradotto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma scusa vuoi mettere inventarsi una vita da grandeur con il dover convivere con una propria realtà che spesso non soddisfa per nulla? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' una fuga, ovvio...e per qualcuna una ormai irrinunciabile valvola di sfogo a profonde frustrazioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. Quando ci si vede per quell'aperitivo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmmm... tradotto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   basta che poi non fai quello che si offende perché gli si fa notare che non sa qualcosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




r.l. è l'acronimo di real life... come rotfl lo è di Rolling on the floor laughing. IMHO lo è di.... ok la smetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Le cazzate da raccontare uno se le può inventare anche di persona, se proprio non ne può fare a meno... che tristezza
Scusa, puoi ripetere? Per unO invece no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. per l'aperitivo quando vuoi, ma solo se dopo si fa sesso


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basta che poi non fai quello che si offende perché gli si fa notare che non sa qualcosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' che poi minacci di rovinarmi il sorriso se uso il maschile!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ps. Avevi dubbi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' che poi minacci di rovinarmi il sorriso se uso il maschile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Il tuo sorriso è a rischio se dai per scontato che la frustrazione debba essere di una donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ocio... potrei darti uno schiaffo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




p.s. si sa mai nella vita. se non si fa sesso non esco con la gente conosciuta su internet. donne comprese.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2008)

Internet potrebbe essere un modo come un altro per conoscere persone nuove ...non è tanto facile neppure in una grande città ...mica si entra in un bar e si conosce...
Però in internet sembra che non si trovino che ...bar di infimo ordine ...i peggiori bar non di Caracas


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Internet potrebbe essere un modo come un altro per conoscere persone nuove ...non è tanto facile neppure in una grande città ...mica si entra in un bar e si conosce...
> Però in internet sembra che non si trovino che ...bar di infimo ordine ...i peggiori bar non di Caracas



Sono d'accordo persa. Conoscere persone nuove. Metto in discussione l'usare internet al solo scopo di trovare sesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo persa. Conoscere persone nuove. Metto in discussione l'usare internet al solo scopo di trovare sesso.


Nei peggiori bar di Caracas oltre al rum ...si trova solo sesso...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Internet potrebbe essere un modo come un altro per conoscere persone nuove ...non è tanto facile neppure in una grande città ...mica si entra in un bar e si conosce...
> Però in internet sembra che non si trovino che ...bar di infimo ordine ...i peggiori bar non di Caracas


Io non son così catastrofista...in internet ho trovato anche squisite salette da the, raffinati launch bar, anche allegri disco bar... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse l'approccio dovrebbe avvenire senza esser prevenuti (che non significa farsi andar bene tutto...) ma proprio per la sua natura internet ci porta a contatto con realtà diverse da quelle alle quali siam avvezzi...se si osservano da un'unica prospettiva può essere che qualcosa ci sfugga...e ci si trovi a disagio, sentendola sempre un pò "aliena" al nostro modus vivendi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nei peggiori bar di Caracas oltre al rum ...si trova solo sesso...


Ora è tutto più chiaro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io non son così catastrofista...in internet ho trovato anche squisite salette da the, raffinati launch bar, anche allegri disco bar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...gli indirizzi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io non son così catastrofista...in internet ho trovato anche squisite salette da the, raffinati launch bar, anche allegri disco bar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi è che è prevenuto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (non trovi curioso che dopo cena faccia fatica a seguirti? mi chiedo: colpa del tuo o del mio vino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...gli indirizzi?


Esatto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si rischia di non vederli...pur avendoli sotto il naso!!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi è che è prevenuto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A te sembra che vi sia sempre apertura verso esperienze "diverse" dalle nostre?

A me sinceramente no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






(sicuramente è il tuo...io bevo solo fuori casa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A te sembra che vi sia sempre apertura verso esperienze "diverse" dalle nostre?
> 
> A me sinceramente no!
> 
> ...



No, non sempre, ma mi sembra un discorso che non si possa applicare solo a internet (se è sempre di questo che si parla). Quanti ancora etichettano i gay, tanto per dirne una?

(anche io ho bevuto fuori casa, e anche parecchie ore fa ormai, ma mi sento un po' annebbiata 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No, non sempre, ma mi sembra un discorso che non si possa applicare solo a internet (se è sempre di questo che si parla). Quanti ancora etichettano i gay, tanto per dirne una?
> 
> (anche io ho bevuto fuori casa, e anche parecchie ore fa ormai, ma mi sento un po' annebbiata
> 
> ...


Non solo a internet, certo...ma mancando qui altre percezioni "fisiche" è più facile interpretare male o parzialmente l'altro...e chiudersi quando sentiamo qualcosa che suona strano o su accordi per noi sconosciuti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Detta questa avrete capito che sto crollando...meglio vada a schiantarmi sul materasso!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Notte a chi ancora resta!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non solo a internet, certo...ma mancando qui altre percezioni "fisiche" è più facile interpretare male o parzialmente l'altro...e chiudersi quando sentiamo qualcosa che suona strano o su accordi per noi sconosciuti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facciamo così, dormiamoci su e domani ne riparliamo, perché io mica sono sicura di avere capito  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (mi sento tanto una ritardata in queste situazioni).
Notte Fedì, Notte Persa
baci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Facciamo così, dormiamoci su e domani ne riparliamo, perché io mica sono sicura di avere capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte ragazzo/a


----------



## Rebecca (22 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Romania:  italiano rapito per estorsione,  liberato da polizia__Operazione e' avvenuta sabato scorso,  resa nota oggi__                          (ANSA) - BUCAREST, 20 MAG - La polizia romena ha liberato a  Lupeni, nel sud-ovest del paese, Luigi Priuli, 57 anni, di  Verona, sequestrato a scopo di estorsione. L'operazione e'  avvenuta sabato scorso ma e' stata resa nota oggi. L'uomo era  stato sequestrato da una romena, con la quale aveva una  relazione, e da un albanese entrambi residenti in Italia. Per  la sua liberazione era stato chiesto un riscatto iniziale di  100mila euro poi sceso a 30. La donna e' stata arrestata  mentre l'uomo e' riuscito fuggire.
> 
> _Quest'articolo non dice che il pirla le aveva già dato parecchi soldi, che è sposato con una che si fa un culo così per tirare avanti, che la romena era una prostituta (dalla quale lui andava) la quale  tempo fa aveva telefonato alla moglie dicendole"rassegnati, siamo innamorati".
> Ma possibile che a 57 anni suonati uno sia ancora così ingenuo e stronzo?


Guarda sullo stronzo... non c'è età che tenga


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Cazzo, è la prima volta che sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi. Spero non sia una malattia


ancora hai capito male... rileggi..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ancora hai capito male... rileggi..


che ne sai di quello che ho capito?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che ne sai di quello che ho capito?


percio' ho detto rileggi, per conferma...

Ps: ao' mica sto nella tua capoccia? ma ce sta spazio? so' ingombrante... comunicoti...


----------

